# Wild camping (MH) West Scotland



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Anyone know of any good reliable places to park up the MH overnight and camp?
Looking around the A82 into Glencoe and somewhere round Tarbert.

Thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The road through Glencoe has a few places, as does the A82 along quite a lot of it, no particular place to recommend as we just pull up out of the way, so many to choose from.

Might be an idea to look on google earth.


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

If you want a meal then here https://goo.gl/maps/enmx45NVUs32

We like the Crinnan Canal https://goo.gl/maps/mggno4UDmMn

Finally https://goo.gl/maps/5pbjVMpCEJk

Absolutely loads more great places Enjoy

LT Man


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

LT Man said:


> If you want a meal then here https://goo.gl/maps/enmx45NVUs32
> 
> We like the Crinnan Canal https://goo.gl/maps/mggno4UDmMn
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'm doing a motorbike tour a few weeks beforehand so can check out locations.


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

Pat I have just toured a bit of Ireland on bike last weekend and now want to go in the van as 
I spotted a few places to stay.

Have a good reconnaissance trip..

LT Man


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

LT Man said:


> If you want a meal then here https://goo.gl/maps/enmx45NVUs32
> 
> We like the Crinnan Canal https://goo.gl/maps/mggno4UDmMn
> 
> ...


How very odd - every one of those links is taking me to the Clachaig hotel???


----------



## LT Man (Nov 11, 2016)

Yep that is correct 

The Clachaig Inn has special parking bays for motorhomes and they are very welcoming...just ask.

Great beer and food. 


LT Man


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

jiwawa said:


> How very odd - every one of those links is taking me to the Clachaig hotel???


Try the middle link: although the LHS bar says "Clachaig Hotel", the map is to the shores of the Crinnan Canal! :smile2:

Gordon


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

There are loads of places especially going down the west coast, if it looks good fill your boots we have stopped overnight all over Scotland without any problems..


ray.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> There are loads of places especially going down the west coast, if it looks good fill your boots we have stopped overnight all over Scotland without any problems..
> 
> ray.


That was my original plan but my wife is far less happy with a loose arrangement re overnight and cooking the evening meal. So I'm hoping to have some known good locations as targets with the option to stop if we pass somewhere nice on route. But nice to have a location to aim for rather than wander and hope.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We could do with a bit more of an exact stopping area Pat, I have a few I can send you, but some are a distance apart some close together. some more remote than others.

We used to stop in forest a few times on almost every trip up there as they are so quiet, and great for a good walk, but last few times they seem to be all locked up and when asking the man in the green van it's to do with people in tents lighting fires, so another avenue closed.


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

The deaths of over 36K migrants must be an inconvenience to somebody.

Liverpool artwork listing refugee deaths is torn down again

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...-again?CMP=Share_AndroidApp_Copy_to_clipboard


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Just to update this topic of mine.
Back from Scotland now and as it turned out only one real nights wild camping.

One really nice place to eat if you are into seafood was https://goo.gl/maps/ysqMEfirVvS2
Lochleven Seafood Café
B863, Onich, Fort William PH33 6SA

They process the seafood from the loch right next door. And they let us camp in the carpark overnight (no facilities or hookup) for free.

We wild camped here https://goo.gl/maps/hkv4UEMxupx right next to Loch Arkaig which was nice.

Other than that we were at camp sites.

Great trip and the weather was ok and cool.


----------



## yarmouth (Nov 1, 2017)

The Slanj in Tarbert, very popular motorhome stop with good food and music.


----------

